
Crypto Celebrity John McAfee Survives Assassination Attempt - theweb1
https://zycrypto.com/crypto-celebrity-john-mcafee-survives-assassination-attempt/
======
jsiepkes
"My enemies managed to spike" anyone have a clue who his enemies are? I know
he's quite the character but I've never read anything about him having the
type of enemies that would try to kill people.

~~~
craftyguy
The only one I know of is John McAfee.

------
kim0
Any evidence this is not just a publicity stunt

